# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Đến hẹn lại lên, lịch 10 năm lại sắp đến òi

## Tuấn

He he he kính các cụ, chu kì 10 năm của khủng hoảng tài chính thế giới lại sắp đến òi. 

Đợt trước là 2008, đợt này được thế giới dự báo trong khoảng 2019-2020. 

Đợt trước bọn em tốn khá nhiều bóng cho mọi người đá và rứt là nhiều chiếu + bài cho mọi người chơi vì không có việc gì làm cả ... cụ tỷ là mất toi 9 tháng chơi không hoàn toàn,

Cũng nhờ có thời gian chơi bời lêu lổng quá dài nên mấy cái trò chế máy tự động này nọ  bọn em mới ra đời. Qua 10 năm qua trình tự động này nọ của em lên cao phết so với ngày trước đấy các cụ ạ.

Đợt này có chơi không nữa thì em cũng còn cả mớ máy chưa làm xong, chả sao cả.

Còn các cụ nhà mình có trò gì để nghịch chưa ạ ?

Sáng nay thấy cha hàng xóm sang chơi, bẩu cái xưởng này, xưởng nọ đang muốn bán...

Đất cát, nhà xưởng sắp rẻ rùi, sau đợt này sẽ có một cơ số các cụ có xưởng mới he he he :P

Cuối năm rùi, bà con Hà lội đâu òi nhở ? nhâu đê :P

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Lão nào hứa đi gặp thằng em này mà chẵng thấy đâu. Nhìn tới lui chỉ thấy chú cuội đâu đó  :Frown:  Giờ lại lên tiếng rủ rê hà lội!
Chán!

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

Hi hi em bẩu lão này, sang năm mới rùi năm sau nữa đất với xưởng hạ giá rẻ bèo. Lão về Sì gòn kiếm mảnh khoảng 500 - 1000m làm cái xưởng xinh xinh chế máy cho nó đỡ đau lưng ợ. 

Đất CT lắm gái xinh, làm việc dễ phân tán tư tưởng khó tập trung...

----------


## ktshung

> Hi hi em bẩu lão này, sang năm mới rùi năm sau nữa đất với xưởng hạ giá rẻ bèo. Lão về Sì gòn kiếm mảnh khoảng 500 - 1000m làm cái xưởng xinh xinh chế máy cho nó đỡ đau lưng ợ. 
> 
> Đất CT lắm gái xinh, làm việc dễ phân tán tư tưởng khó tập trung...


bác trị được bệnh con sờ tép chưa

----------


## Tuấn

> bác trị được bệnh con sờ tép chưa


Chưa bác. Em giảm áp xy lanh thủy lực cho nó đỡ tải thì  không thấy mấy cha đứng máy kêu gì nữa nên em cũng quên béng luôn. Chắc tại quá tải hộp số bác ạ

----------

